# BeQuiet Mitarbeiter



## Threshold (2. April 2012)

Hallo BeQuiet
Ich sehe gerade dass Stefans BeQuiet Account stillgelegt ist. Kann ich mit ihm jetzt nicht mehr über BeQuiet Produkte reden?
Wer ist der neue Ansprechpartner hier im Forum von BeQuiet?

Danke


----------



## Baer.nap (2. April 2012)

Ich vermut mal stark der hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/85422-chris-bequiet-.html


----------



## turbosnake (2. April 2012)

Dann herzlich Willkommen!

Ich nehm jetzt einfach den Beitrag weil das was hier stand  wohl falsch war.


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (3. April 2012)

Hi zusammen,

ja, ich bin der neue Ansprechpartner hier im Forum. Aber ich bin mir sicher, Stefan wird nicht aus der Welt sein. Du kannst auch mit mir über Netzteile sprechen, kenn mich da auch ein bisschen aus 

Chris


----------



## Softy (3. April 2012)

Chris@bequiet! schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ja, ich bin der neue Ansprechpartner hier im Forum.



Dann ein herzliches Grüß Gott   Und viel Spaß hier im Forum


----------



## Bambusbar (3. April 2012)

Huhu 

Du kannst Softy und Quanti auch direkt mal auf die Liste der Leute setzen, die man nicht ernst nehmen muss 
Getreu dem Motto "Die wollen doch nur spammen"


----------



## GoldenMic (3. April 2012)

Willkommen im Forum,

ich glaub ich muss dich bald mal wegen meinem E8-580 Watt ansprechen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2012)

Willkommen im Forum.



> Du kannst auch mit mir über Netzteile sprechen, kenn mich da auch ein bisschen aus


 
Macht ja nix, man sich an entscheidender Stelle immer noch rausreden 

Dann wünsche ich viel Spass hier


----------



## ich111 (10. April 2012)

Willkommen im Forum und viel Spaß


----------



## RaggaMuffin (8. Mai 2012)

sers chris


ehrliche antwort zu "system power" taugen diese was ???
was für elektronik ist da am werkeln ???

danke


----------



## poiu (9. Mai 2012)

@Dr Bakterius ach der Chris kennt sich gut aus, aber vorsicht bei ihm gilt 



http://de.toonpool.com/user/445/files/marketing_64019.jpg






@RaggaMuffin


die S6 sind Standard FSP Technik, etwas angestaubt aber für Office PC & Co Okay


würde aber auf Garantie gründen zu L7 raten, die S6 haben nur Garantie/Gewährleistung  über denn Händler


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (9. Mai 2012)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> sers chris
> 
> 
> ehrliche antwort zu "system power" taugen diese was ???
> ...


 
Hi,
Die Dinger sind sehr gut. Sie zielen eben an Systemintegratoren ab, und werden ausschließlich bulk angeboten. Sie sollten eigentlich gar nicht in den Handel kommen, aber es gibt immer wieder Shops, die sie anbieten. Wenn wir eine Billigserie machen wollten, dann hätten wir sie sicherlich Budget Power genannt.  Diese haben 80+ Bronze, was ja schon einiges aussagt. be quiet! Qualität hast du auf jeden Fall bei den Teilen drin.

Chris


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2012)

Chris@bequiet! schrieb:


> Hi,
> Die Dinger sind sehr gut.


 
Sehr gut im Vergleich zu was?


----------



## poiu (9. Mai 2012)

im Vergleich zu dem ganz anderen Schrott der sich im unter 30€ Bereich bewegt



be quiet! System Power 80Plus 300W ATX 2.2 (S6-SYS-UA-300W/BN080) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


auch wenn mir der Chris an die Grugel springt, ich würde keine S6 über 400W kaufen,


 Für kleines Geld und Office PC okay, aber sonst wirklich nur für Systembauer


----------



## RaggaMuffin (9. Mai 2012)

hallo allerseits


poiu 

danke für dein inzwischen mutiertes spezialwissen ... 
kann die dinger jetzt schon besser einordnen.


chris

jup. bin mehr als nur -systemintegrator- 


d a n k e
für eure zeit


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

poiu schrieb:


> auch wenn mir der Chris an die Grugel springt, ich würde keine S6 über 400W kaufen,


 
Ich würde es nicht mal geschenkt nehmen.


----------



## GTA 3 (19. Januar 2013)

An den Bequietansprechpartner:

Ich habt gestern auf nem Server nen Battlfield 3 Abend gemacht. Sowas könntet ihr öfters machen!


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (24. Januar 2013)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> An den Bequietansprechpartner:
> 
> Ich habt gestern auf nem Server nen Battlfield 3 Abend gemacht. Sowas könntet ihr öfters machen!


 
Danke, ja war echt lustig. Wir spielen dort eigentlich so gut wie jeden Abend. Also schau einfach mal häufiger vorbei 

Chris


----------



## CredeFX (28. Januar 2013)

Der BF3 Abend war auf dem PC oder?


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (28. Januar 2013)

Ich liebe mein beQuiet! Pure Power 530 Watt - 3x Stück in den PCs zuhause verbaut und einen Kumpel zu einem solchen überredet!
Unhörbar leise und genug Anschlüsse!


----------



## ct5010 (7. März 2013)

Chris@bequiet! schrieb:


> Hi,
> Die Dinger sind sehr gut. Sie zielen eben an Systemintegratoren ab, und werden ausschließlich bulk angeboten. Sie sollten eigentlich gar nicht in den Handel kommen, aber es gibt immer wieder Shops, die sie anbieten. Wenn wir eine Billigserie machen wollten, dann hätten wir sie sicherlich Budget Power genannt.  Diese haben 80+ Bronze, was ja schon einiges aussagt. be quiet! Qualität hast du auf jeden Fall bei den Teilen drin.
> 
> Chris


 
Muss dem zustimmen. Die System Power 7 sind sehr günstig und dabei nicht wirklich laut. Es gibt sicherlich andere Komponenten in einem normalen Office-PC, die lauter sind (Festplatte, Boxed-Kühler usw.).

Für mich ist das System Power 7 die erste Wahl, wenn ich ein sehr günstiges System bauen möchte. Das Cougar A300 ist zu laut, und Rasurbo ist pleite (Real&Power 350W), und sonst ist die Technik wirklich nicht mehr schön.

Von daher ist es ein sehr gelungenes Produkt zu einem schönen Konzept, was ihr habt. Ich habe übrigens auch in meinem Rechner einen L8 (siehe Sig.), mein Vater hat ein E9 480W und ein Kumpel ein Dark Power Pro P10 500W von mir verbaut bekommen - alle sind schön leise, wobei das P10 natürlich auch sehr teuer ist^^


----------

